# Jesus, the Tribulation and End of the Exile



## arapahoepark (May 15, 2013)

Found out there was book called Jesus, the Tribulation and End of the Exile and found an extensive summary here: Brant Pitre. Jesus, the Tribulation, and the End of Exile (2005) Free Online Books @ PreteristArchive.com, The Internet's Only Balanced Look at Preterism and Preterist Eschatology
What do you think? What does this mean for traditional Reformed interpretations or does it not really change things in that department?


----------



## arapahoepark (May 16, 2013)

bump?


----------



## Peairtach (May 16, 2013)

I haven't read much of the review.

I would do some research on the author and where he's coming from theologically. "Insights" from sources external to the Bible have to be taken to the touchstone of Scripture.

Some preterism is wholly heretical, although all Reformed scholars, even the least preterist, recognise that some predicted events happened in the first century.

A book that points out the errors and gives some insight on orthodox and heretical preterism is "When Shall These Things Be?" (P & R), and you'd be better reading that than anything else first. 

Richard Pratt -in his chapter - points out that the Exile was, in a sense, extended, because of the lack of repentance by the OT Church. Thus you had 70 years Exile followed by the Seventy times Seven, in respone to Daniel's prayer regarding what Jeremiah had predicted about the length of the Exile.

Gentile domination of Israel by Medo-Persia, Greece and Rome continued, and was called "The Times of the Gentiles". The glory of Solomon's Temple and the visible and temporal glories of the Davidic and Solomonic "Greater Israel" never returned with the return from Babylon.

To all intents and purposes the "Times of the Gentiles" has continued until today, in that the Israel of God, the Visible Church, is still dominated by unbelievers, along with the world around us. 

The "Exile" continues but a Light has dawned that will grow brighter and brighter until the darkness has been thoroughly dispelled.



> It shall be one day which is known to the LORD--neither day nor night. But at evening time it shall happen that it will be light. (Zech 14:7, NKJV)


----------



## arapahoepark (May 17, 2013)

Thanks!
Guess I am just wanting to know how entrenched the exile-restoration themes are in the New Testament without going NT Wright's way of overplaying it. I've been looking up more and Craig Evans has good stuff along with other orthodox scholars.


----------



## Peairtach (May 17, 2013)

I believe that amils believe that the "Times of the Gentiles" continues until the Eschaton, but I'm a postmil not an amil. On some of these intricate eschatalogical Qs we shouldn't' seek to know too much and should be open to other possibilities, realising that in this instance we really do "look through a glass darkly".

Maybe one reason the Lord presents this eschatalogical material in the way He does is that He wants us to have some idea of the future course of the Church and to nurture our faith and hope in His providence. while not being able to "chart future history".

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------

